# bitmap fonts



## schneeWITCHen (17. Januar 2002)

ich brauche nur mal kurz ne url wo man bitmap fonts als ttf runterladen kann, ich hatte mal so ne url wo's die gab, die hiessen einfach 04_b und so, ich bin allerdings nicht zuhause und brauche die fonts hier ganz dringend!


----------



## Chino (17. Januar 2002)

http://www.quietnoise.de/tmp/pixel_fonts.zip

hab dir noch ein paar andere mit reingepackt


----------



## nanda (18. Januar 2002)

die imo größte bitmap-sammlung (110 fonts) findest du hier:
http://dafont.com/bitmap.php?nb_ppp=10&a=&m=&texte=

zum download auf "telecharger" klicken.


----------

